# Oleva Potato Recipes



## Frjen (May 15, 2013)

Hello

I just made a new batch of wine yeasterday from a recipe from a book, and a few hours ago I found out that I forgot to add a sliced lemon.
How important is the sliced lemon for the wine ?


----------



## Runningwolf (May 15, 2013)

You really need to give us a ton more of information. What are you making, what is the recipe, whats the purpose of the lemon...


----------



## Frjen (May 16, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> You really need to give us a ton more of information. What are you making, what is the recipe, whats the purpose of the lemon...



I don't know what the purpose of the lemon is, the recipe doesn't say.

4 lb potato, sliced
1 lemon, sliced,
1/4 oz hops
1 gallon water
3 1/2 lb sugar


----------



## Julie (May 16, 2013)

the lemon is probably for the acid, which (will give your wine/beer? not sure what it is you are making) pizzazz, it will not taste flat.


----------



## Frjen (May 16, 2013)

Julie said:


> the lemon is probably for the acid, which (will give your wine/beer? not sure what it is you are making) pizzazz, it will not taste flat.



Could I add a sliced lemon now ?


----------



## Julie (May 16, 2013)

Yes you can.


----------



## Frjen (Jun 5, 2013)

My wine stopped fermenting, Itried restarting it, but it did,nt work. Any ideas ?


----------



## robie (Jun 5, 2013)

Last we heard from you was over 2 weeks ago. Maybe the fermentation is done.

What is the current SG?
When did it stop?


----------



## Frjen (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello
Yes that´s true, I was hopin the fermentation was over, but that was not the case. 
The first SG was 1020, the last one was 1040, 0,020 * 105 = 2,1 %
If I´m right.


----------



## CBell (Jun 5, 2013)

do you mean the last one was 1.004? Otherwise your sg is going the wrong direction.


----------



## Frjen (Jun 5, 2013)

I just saw I made a small but important mistake, the first SG is 1120 and the last one is 1040, that makes 100,or 0,100*105= 10,5right ?


----------



## robie (Jun 5, 2013)

I have no idea what you are trying to convey.
Can you explain?


----------



## Frjen (Jun 5, 2013)

Wait, that wrong aswell.......it makes 8,4%


----------



## robie (Jun 5, 2013)

I get it, you must be from Italy; you are swapping a comma for a decimal.

(1.120 - 1.040) * 131 = 10.48%


----------



## Frjen (Jun 5, 2013)

Hehe, no I´m not from Italy, but we to use , more that we use .
Sorry for the confusion. But I guess my potato wine is finish then.
Do you know why it has a lower alcohol content ?


----------



## CBell (Jun 5, 2013)

What type of yeast did you use?


----------



## Frjen (Jun 5, 2013)

Dry bakers yeast  I´m a newbie, making wine here is illegal and so is selling anything for making wine or beer. So that´s why I used bakers yeast.


----------



## CBell (Jun 5, 2013)

If you used baker's yeast to get about 10.5% alcohol, your ferment is most likely done. 

Baker's yeast has a lower alcohol tolerance than wine yeast, usually. Especially because if you don't have access to wine yeast, you most likely don't have access to energizer/nutrient


----------



## CBell (Jun 5, 2013)

And just out of curiosity, if wine making is illegal in your country, how are you making wine for a school project? That seems kind of contradictory.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 5, 2013)

IP says he is in the middle of nowhere between Iceland and Norway. (Faroe Islands)


----------



## Frjen (Jun 6, 2013)

It is illegal to make homebrew, but it is bot ikkegal to make school brew  lucky me


----------



## Julie (Jun 6, 2013)

Frjen said:


> It is illegal to make homebrew, but it is bot ikkegal to make school brew  lucky me


 
What do you mean "school brew"? What type of school, college or high school? How old are you?


----------



## Frjen (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello

I just meant that there is a loop hole in the lae, there is no law against making wine for a school prosject. 
I'm studying as a prodiction tech. 
Can't see how my age is relevant, but I'm 30.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 6, 2013)

Your age has everything to do with aiding and abetting of a minor if your are under the legal age to consume alcohol.


----------



## Frjen (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, there is no law on how old you have to be to consume alcohol here, only buy.


----------



## Julie (Jun 6, 2013)

Frjen said:


> Well, there is no law on how old you have to be to consume alcohol here, only buy.



Frjen, the server for this forum is housed in Texas and the owner of the forum, Txbrew, is required to obey the laws of the state of Texas and we moderators are required to help him obey those laws, this is the reason for my asking your age. And besides the laws, my morals will not allow me to teach a child how to make alcohol and I am sure the other mods feel the same and your questions and comments made me wonder what your age was.

If you are serious about making wine, then go to the tutorial section and learn the basics. If all you want is help in completing a project then maybe you should do more research online.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 6, 2013)

lemon, was probably to keep the potatoes from turning black.


----------



## Frjen (Jun 7, 2013)

Julie said:


> Frjen, the server for this forum is housed in Texas and the owner of the forum, Txbrew, is required to obey the laws of the state of Texas and we moderators are required to help him obey those laws, this is the reason for my asking your age. And besides the laws, my morals will not allow me to teach a child how to make alcohol and I am sure the other mods feel the same and your questions and comments made me wonder what your age was.
> 
> If you are serious about making wine, then go to the tutorial section and learn the basics. If all you want is help in completing a project then maybe you should do more research online.



I am very serious about making wine. And thank you for your help and consern.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 7, 2013)

Julie, you do catch on quick...spells like a 15 year old.


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forums. Plenty of information on this forums about making wine. As far as the language barrier... Keep working at it and it will get easier.


----------



## Frjen (Jun 8, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> Julie, you do catch on quick...spells like a 15 year old.



There is a sertain language barrier and I might spell like a 15 year old, but at leas I'm not acting like one.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jun 8, 2013)

The other thing that can apparently be used in place of yeast nutrient is a vitamin tablet. I have seen B-complex vitamins referenced...on one of my first batches I had no nutrient and so I used a crushed one-a-day vitamin in a gallon...it worked.


----------



## Frjen (Jun 9, 2013)

Stressbaby said:


> The other thing that can apparently be used in place of yeast nutrient is a vitamin tablet. I have seen B-complex vitamins referenced...on one of my first batches I had no nutrient and so I used a crushed one-a-day vitamin in a gallon...it worked.



Do you mean a regular vitamin B for people ?


----------



## Tess (Jun 9, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> Julie, you do catch on quick...spells like a 15 year old.



He is doing great if you ask me. English is not his first language. Lets see how you spell in his language.


----------



## Frjen (Jun 9, 2013)

Tess said:


> He is doing great if you ask me. English is not his first language. Lets see how you spell in his language.



Thank you Tess


----------



## Stressbaby (Jun 9, 2013)

Frjen said:


> Do you mean a regular vitamin B for people ?



Yes, "people" vitamins. Something like this. As I said, I've only tried the multiple vitamin, 1/gallon, crushed up and added to the primary.


----------

